# This Might Be a New One- Polydactyl- 12 Fingers and Toes



## Burnzz (15 Oct 2011)

i want to join up when I finish high school (less than a year now). I do track, swim and play rugby. My math and science grades are really good. My urine is clean. The problem is that I am a polydactyl, 12 fingers, 12 toes. It's never been a problem, except when I have to wear gloves. When I played hockey as a kid, I could get away scrunching my pinks and ring finger together, but other than that I have always had to have gloves custom made or sew an extra finger on. My grip is strong, and I use all my digits when typing or TRYING to play guitar. i have only talked to my cousin so far (whose serving) and he thinks I could still get in. All the websites I have looked at say Polydactyls are disqualified, but they always seem to hint that it would be different if the extra digit functions properly.

Would I still be disqualified? Is there anything I can do/say in the interview that might make it go one way or the other? 
Surgery is NOT an option, neither is being a desk jockey. 

EDIT: For search purposes.
Bruce


----------



## FlyingDutchman (15 Oct 2011)

Your best bet would be to call and talk to a recruiter, or use their online chat. Both options are not available until Monday though.


----------



## ModlrMike (15 Oct 2011)

Polydactyly is not, by itself, an outright disqualifier. That being said, none of us are in a position to give a definitive answer. Apply and see what happens.


----------



## Burnzz (15 Oct 2011)

Cool, thanks. I'll amke the appointment Monday.

If I get in, my codename will be Hex.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Oct 2011)

Burnzz said:
			
		

> codename



 :rofl:

I think you have the CF confused with the CIA............or Hollywood.


----------



## RCR Grunt (15 Oct 2011)

Not a doctor, but I DID take a TCCC course and stayed at a Holiday Inn once...

I know a couple guys with "interesting" hands.  Not polydactyl.  They're in, reg force, serve in an infantry unit, have served in Afghanistan more than once, one of them is an officer, I believe he is a Major.  If you can make it work, then make it work and get on with it.  That's what these fellas do day to day.  I don't forsee this being an issue.  

Then again, see my opening statement.


----------



## Burnzz (15 Oct 2011)

@CDN Aviator CIA? A little unpatriotic, CSIS FTW!

Seriously though, I have NEVER had a nickname, even an insulting one, ever. I know it's a very small thing to pine about, but I am looking forward to some comradery.... and a nick/codename.


----------



## RCR Grunt (15 Oct 2011)

Burnzz said:
			
		

> @CDN Aviator CIA? A little unpatriotic, CSIS FTW!
> 
> Seriously though, I have NEVER had a nickname, even an insulting one, ever. I know it's a very small thing to pine about, but I am looking forward to some comradery.... and a nick/codename.



Well don't expect it to be "cool" like Hex... Expect a childish or simple nick name.  One that has to do with some short form of your last name or a crude reference to your extra appendages.  Off the top of my head... Pinky.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (18 Oct 2011)

I cannot help but wonder how your chit chat went.


----------



## DogFighting101 (22 Nov 2011)

Burnzz said:
			
		

> Cool, thanks. I'll amke the appointment Monday.
> 
> If I get in, my codename will be Hex.



You don't really get to decide your "nickname", trust me, if you get a nickname and/or callsign, it's because you did something stupid at one point. Although i like the Pinky one already, might want to keep that to yourself if you get in cause it might stick with you all the way.


----------



## Good2Golf (22 Nov 2011)

"Hex" would be more appropriate if you had 16 fingers/toes.  


Regards
G2G


----------



## medicineman (22 Nov 2011)

You might wake up with a "Beware Thou the Mutant" sign hanging on your bedspsace...

MM


----------



## DogFighting101 (22 Nov 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> You might wake up with a "Beware Thou the Mutant" sign hanging on your backspaces...
> 
> MM



Lol, funny mental picture.


----------



## medicineman (22 Nov 2011)

DogFighting101 said:
			
		

> Lol, funny mental picture.



Read "The Chrysalids" by John Wyndham...it's alot more sinister than funny.

MM


----------



## ModlrMike (22 Nov 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Read "The Chrysalids" by John Wyndham...it's alot more sinister than funny.
> 
> MM



Sean, that's a great book. The last time I read that must have been in '74 or '75.


----------



## Staff Weenie (22 Nov 2011)

Cool, Polydactylism runs in my family as well - but as a sex-linked genetic condition, only males pass it on. My grandfather, uncle, and cousin had it. They all had the extra digits removed after birth.

I hadn't heard of anyone else with it in a long time.

The family joke was that as all the men are also over six feet tall, we must be descendants of Goliath......


----------



## medicineman (22 Nov 2011)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Sean, that's a great book. The last time I read that must have been in '74 or '75.



The one novel in high school I really enjoyed...I still read it once in awhile.

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Nov 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> The one novel in high school I really enjoyed...I still read it once in awhile.
> 
> MM



Me too.   :nod:


----------



## xo31@711ret (22 Nov 2011)

not including the time in school I HAD to read it, I think I must have have read it about twice myself (if I remember correctly , it takes place in future Labrador ), the last time was  about 25 years ago though...


----------



## Tuna (22 Nov 2011)

Burnzz said:
			
		

> i want to join up when I finish high school (less than a year now). I do track, swim and play rugby. My math and science grades are really good. My urine is clean. The problem is that I am a polydactyl, 12 fingers, 12 toes. It's never been a problem, except when I have to wear gloves. When I played hockey as a kid, I could get away scrunching my pinks and ring finger together, but other than that I have always had to have gloves custom made or sew an extra finger on. My grip is strong, and I use all my digits when typing or TRYING to play guitar. i have only talked to my cousin so far (whose serving) and he thinks I could still get in. All the websites I have looked at say Polydactyls are disqualified, but they always seem to hint that it would be different if the extra digit functions properly.
> 
> Would I still be disqualified? Is there anything I can do/say in the interview that might make it go one way or the other?
> Surgery is NOT an option, neither is being a desk jockey.
> ...



and it hasn't caused any problems? THAT IS SO COOL!  8)


----------



## medicineman (23 Nov 2011)

xo31@711ret said:
			
		

> not including the time in school I HAD to read it, I think I must have have read it about twice myself (if I remember correctly , it takes place in future Labrador ), the last time was  about 25 years ago though...



Correct... ;D

MM


----------



## chrisf (23 Nov 2011)

Please forgive this question, and feel free not to answer, it's purely out of innocent curiosity...

Are all six fingers fully "functional"?

Aside from gloves, how do you find using things designed to "fit" a hand, for example, a joy-stick, hand tools, etc?


----------

